# Yet another NewAir 280 build



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

So I've fallen pretty deeply down the rabbit hole of cigars, and am now into a wineador build. After much reading on this forum, I decided on a NewAir 280. I liked the black look better than stainless, and decided I could live with fewer drawer option compared to the 281.

Ive also ordered from Forrest. I went with five drawer, one shelf set, all cedar. I opted for the handles rather than the cut out. I went the patience-is-a-virtue route, and did not pay to speed things up.

That said, I made recent acquaintance with a fine furniture builder. On a whim, I asked if he would make me some drawers. He's looking into it. So maybe I'll end up with something altogether new.

Yesterday Overstock delivered my cooler:








Crap.

The good news is Overstock was great, shipping a new one out right away and telling me to toss this one after UPS comes by to look. I recon I'll poach the cooling goodies off the back before I trash it, and keep those as spare parts.

So, square 1 back to square 0.

I'll update with progress. In the meantime, I need to stay away from Cbid. Speaking of which, I'm not sure which is more of the "Devil's site." THIS FORUM is no less hard on my checkbook than the auction houses!

Tyler (a long-time pipe guy that has fallen for cigars)


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry to see that, but it's good to hear that the vendor is shipping out a new one without any hassle. 

Looking forward to "NewAir 280 build Redux" :biggrin:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Sucks that the glass got broken but if it were me I wouldnt cannibalize it. I would make a new door out of wood or something else and have a second cooler.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

JustinThyme said:


> Sucks that the glass got broken but if it were me I wouldnt cannibalize it. I would make a new door out of wood or something else and have a second cooler.


Great idea. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Tylerlane said:


> Great idea. Why didn't I think of that?


I'm guessing you haven't filled a humidor yet. There's never enough space!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

wittywon said:


> I'm guessing you haven't filled a humidor yet. There's never enough space!


True.

I cannot imagine filling this wineador. I see pictures of people with their stacked winedors and I think, "Nah." As I glance now at my stash of pipe tobacco tins I realize...maybe I should reconsider.


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

Building on Rob's idea; contact NewAir directly and see if they offer a door replacement. They've got a fairly extensive parts department from what I understand and this can't possibly be the first broken door they've seen. So depending on cost you could really come out of this thing ahead.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

ROCarson said:


> Building on Rob's idea; contact NewAir directly and see if they offer a door replacement. They've got a fairly extensive parts department from what I understand and this can't possibly be the first broken door they've seen. So depending on cost you could really come out of this thing ahead.


Another great point. I'm going to look into this.

In other news, the furniture builder I mention in the first post is game for drawers. I'll keep my order in with Forrest, get those in three months or so, and perhaps have a second cooler to put them in with a fresh new door from NewAir. In the meantime, the furniture builder is willing to drop my little project between two big projects, and said he could start next week.

So maybe this will become a double build!


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

On the Second One I would say knock out the glass and build with a Cedar Door with Single Holders That way you can have your boxes safe and your singles just open grab and go!


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

The only issue with a cedar door that wide is expansion and contraction. It's hard to have a tight seal when you build to allow for these factors.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

JustinThyme said:


> Sucks that the glass got broken but if it were me I wouldnt cannibalize it. I would make a new door out of wood or something else and have a second cooler.


Excellent idea! Especially since you've already contacted a furniture builder. He could easily make a great door for that.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

AndyRN said:


> The only issue with a cedar door that wide is expansion and contraction. It's hard to have a tight seal when you build to allow for these factors.


I would disagree. A good quality food grade sealer would limit the expansion.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I would disagree. A good quality food grade sealer would limit the expansion.


And I'm sure you could salvage the magnetic rubber gasket from the shattered door.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

piperdown said:


> I would disagree. A good quality food grade sealer would limit the expansion.


There is no sealer that will stand up to humidity like that. Seasonal movement with wood is inevitable. It's better to plan for it then hope for the best. I have seen beautiful pieces of furniture ruined for not anticipating this. If he did choose the wood route I would go with a nice veneered plywood, then there maybe issues with off gassing from the glues.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

I just confirmed with the furniture guy that the drawers project is a go. He is going to start on them in a week or so. Hopefully the next cooler arrives intact, and I should have plenty of time to have it smell-free and ready for the drawers. 

Because I anticipate both sets of drawers are going to be great looking, I would prefer glass doors to show them off. So I'm going to start by looking into the new door from NewAir for the broken cooler. NewAir is closed today, so I'll call Monday.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tylerlane said:


> I just confirmed with the furniture guy that the drawers project is a go. He is going to start on them in a week or so. Hopefully the next cooler arrives intact, and I should have plenty of time to have it smell-free and ready for the drawers.
> 
> Because I anticipate both sets of drawers are going to be great looking, I would prefer glass doors to show them off. So I'm going to start by looking into the new door from NewAir for the broken cooler. NewAir is closed today, so I'll call Monday.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Sounds like a good plan.


Sounds to me like I have a problem. I'd never even heard of a wineador a month ago, and now I'm building two?!

:loco:


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Tylerlane said:


> Sounds to me like I have a problem. I'd never even heard of a wineador a month ago, and now I'm building two?!
> 
> :loco:


You are just making up for lost time. Remember pictures!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Hiroshiro said:


> You are just making up for lost time. Remember pictures!


Definitely.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Your misfortune is really turning up roses!! LOL - that's fantastic. I can't wait to see the drawers!!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

So I called NewAir today, and I didn't hear what I wanted to hear.

Their parts distributor is actually air-n-water.com and the very kind NewAir sales rep offered to call them for me and see if I could get a door. She did, and then informed me that doors were not for sale. The reason being that they have the temperature controls in the door, and those are wired from the door to the control board. Thus it is a major issue to replace the doors. They don't stock the doors as a replacement component. The only time they might ever have one is when they get a "scratch and dent" so bad that they salvage the door, but even then she said they might not go to the trouble.

Dang.

For some reason the wood door sounds like more trouble that it's worth, so I'm back to the drawing board. Any more good ideas?


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Get some type of plastic Cut to the glass specs and attach on both side then make Cedar Racks for ingles. You can Paint or watever the door that way


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

You could contact a glass shop and see if they could cut you a piece of glass and drill the holes for the hinges.. or build a wooden frame and mount a piece of glass in that for your door. Your fine furniture builder should be able to do that pretty easy.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Good ideas, yet again. I boxed the broken unit back up after taking the pic, and I didn't pay attention to how the door is made. I haven't wanted to get it back out until UPS comes to check it out (or until the 10 days is up) because it's glassy mess that I only want to clean up once. Once I get it back out, I can investigate glass or plexiglass replacement feasibility.

In other news, the replacement unit is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, and the furniture builder has been sending pics of drawer-front wood options. :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like you scored big time. I am building a NewAir 281e slowly but surely (I just received mine last week in the mail). Once you find replacement glass for you door your golden. Cant wait to see the finished wineador's


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Progress!









I also received drawings from my drawer maker. Those are going to be great!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

So...I tried to post a photo in the post above. I don't see it. Does anyone? I'm doing all this on my iPhone, which is apparently a problem.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice a Non Broken one! the first step! haha :rockon:


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Yea I see it. I know it happens sometimes that you can't see what you post. I see one picture sideways of ur new Unit


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Ha, sideways eh? Well, I deleted that and tried again. No telling now. I still don't see anything.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't worry its up


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

I got the cooler out of the box and started the process of smell removal. I expected this to be an ordeal. It has not been. 

I opened the cooler the first time, expecting a rush of "plastic" smell. Nothing really. I stuck my head in there and sniffed. Oh! there it is... but it's not overwhelming, at all. I grabbed a piece of Spanish Cedar I had laying around, and cut a few chunks of it off, threw them in the cooler, and left the door of the cooler open. I came back to it, and all I smell is cedar. I decide to wipe the interior with warm water because the instructions recommend it. I removed the cedar, wiped it down, and stuck my head in for a good whiff. Cedar!

Is it really this easy?

I put the cedar back in, plugged it in for the first time, set the temp to 66, and left it for the night. This morning I went to check on it. 66* and smells of cedars. 

So I guess I'm ready for kitty litter! That will be tonight's "project."


----------



## Ajaxconan (Aug 8, 2013)

Got my NewAir 280 on Cragist list yesterday so I will be following your progress closely op2: Best of luck


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Kitty litter installed, but my humidity is getting too high. I added water to the litter when I put it in a few days ago, so I threw all that in the trash, and put in dry litter. After about 18 hrs. it hasn't gone down, even after leaving the door open for about five minutes and getting a hygrometer reading in the 50's before closing it back up. I'm thinking my kitty litter has too much water in it straight out of the tub. I'm going to try to heat the litter today, and see if I can pull the humidity down some with drier litter.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Tylerlane said:


> Kitty litter installed, but my humidity is getting too high. I added water to the litter when I put it in a few days ago, so I threw all that in the trash, and put in dry litter. After about 18 hrs. it hasn't gone down, even after leaving the door open for about five minutes and getting a hygrometer reading in the 50's before closing it back up. I'm thinking my kitty litter has too much water in it straight out of the tub. I'm going to try to heat the litter today, and see if I can pull the humidity down some with drier litter.


As I am learning now - it seems to take a considerably longer time to lower RH than raise it. Stability is an other thing all together lol. Good luck! Can't wait to see your drawers!! Uh... I can't wait to see the drawers being made for your humi lol!! That didn't sound right !


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Heating the litter for about 10 minutes on the low setting of my heat gun seems to have done the trick. After about 15 hours, I had been sitting at 63% for 12 of them. So this morning I gave the litter one spritz of distilled water. I'm shooting for 65%.


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice work I too am following your build. I am working on mine and am having a harder time with the plastic smell. I am going to try the cedar trick and see what happens. Keep up the good work


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Sitting at 62% after work...a few more spritzes tonight.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Bloodwood said:


> Nice work I too am following your build. I am working on mine and am having a harder time with the plastic smell. I am going to try the cedar trick and see what happens. Keep up the good work


If the Plastic Smell is not going away get the Interior Wiped down with Distilled water and Baking soda. Also for extra measure some Newspapers. Then after 24 hours wipe it down with distilled water You should be good


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Hiroshiro said:


> If the Plastic Smell is not going away get the Interior Wiped down with Distilled water and Baking soda. Also for extra measure some Newspapers. Then after 24 hours wipe it down with distilled water You should be good


David. I tried both and the vinegar trick while letting it sit open outside in the sun for a week. My cooler was very strong smelling of plastic when I recieved it. I am going to try the whole process over again.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Bloodwood said:


> David. I tried both and the vinegar trick while letting it sit open outside in the sun for a week. My cooler was very strong smelling of plastic when I recieved it. I am going to try the whole process over again.


Thats pretty crazy, shouldn't take more than 48 hours tops. Let us know


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Just would like to suggest, if you want to dry your KL a bit quicker... Microwave it. I've nuked it for about a minute and stirred it. you can see the moisture on the top most layer. Saved a lot of work. I know you can leave it up to 3 minutes if you really want to bring it down quick, but you won't be able to handle it for quite a while. 
Thanks for keeping us updated on your progress. I'm probably headed down this road soon.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Just seeing this thread... what fun!

OK so you've gotta get that "broken" wineador working for longterm storage.
It's just too good an option.

Don't let the electronics in the door be an obstacle.
Honestly, if the wineador is going to be in an AC controlled room you likely won't need to use the cooling elements.
As long as it stays under 80 degress it's not buying you anything really.
(I've yet to need to turn mine on)

I'd get some glass cut, or plastic, or something and just get the door to seal.
Maybe etch some cool design into it.. the puff logo perhaps. 

My wineador adventures:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/326356-boveda-wineador-maybe.html


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

I have to hold on the the broken cooler for a few more days before my commitment to hold it for UPS is fulfilled. Once that is done, I am going to ship the cooler off to a fellow BOTL here on Puff who wants to make something of this cooler. Hopefully he can join in on this thread with his build, and we can see both come to life!

Alexcue, thanks for the microwave tip!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

yeah tell him to post here or start a related thread. 
This story needs closure!


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Tylerlane said:


> I have to hold on the the broken cooler for a few more days before my commitment to hold it for UPS is fulfilled. Once that is done, I am going to ship the cooler off to a fellow BOTL here on Puff who wants to make something of this cooler. Hopefully he can join in on this thread with his build, and we can see both come to life!
> 
> Alexcue, thanks for the microwave tip!


Tyler that is extremely cool of you to do that for a fellow BOTL. You rock.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Bloodwood said:


> Tyler that is extremely cool of you to do that for a fellow BOTL. You rock.


Thanks. I can't wait to see it put to good use.

In other news, I've got the KL dialed in. Rocking steady at 65/65 the last two days. I've had my two tupperdors in the cooler for several days, but I kept the lids on with the boveda packs still in place. Yesterday the lids came off, and I am officially caring for my cigars with the wineador.

Of course, I'll have to start over a bit when the drawers arrive, but my plan is to remove and seal up the KL I have at the right moisture level, season the drawers with a day or two of sponges, let humidity come back down to the high 60's, then reinstall the "good" KL.

My drawers are under construction as we speak. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Tylerlane said:


> Thanks. I can't wait to see it put to good use.
> 
> In other news, I've got the KL dialed in. Rocking steady at 65/65 the last two days. I've had my two tupperdors in the cooler for several days, but I kept the lids on with the boveda packs still in place. Yesterday the lids came off, and I am officially caring for my cigars with the wineador.
> 
> ...


w00t! Congrats man. I got my Second one up!








Those Number came back up once I got the Doors closed for an hour haha


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

The humidity in my cooler has been climbing the last few days, a percentage or two a day. Today there was a little jump up to 73% from 70% yesterday. I'm not sure what's going on. Only thing I can think of is humidity releasing by the cigars? I haven't added much lately, but most everything is online buys -- notorious, as I understand it, for high humidity. Still, I would've thought the KL could keep up.

Anyone with some thoughts?


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Should be your ambient temperature in your room. I know for a bit if it gets colder in the room it rises inside the humidor and as it get hotter it will dip. just take your average and it should be okay


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Hiroshiro said:


> Should be your ambient temperature in your room. I know for a bit if it gets colder in the room it rises inside the humidor and as it get hotter it will dip. just take your average and it should be okay


Hmmm...it is a little cooler in the room, but I'm not clear on why that matters. I believe you though. Thanks.

Btw, nice looking stash in the new cooler! Good work!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

The day has arrived! My furniture building friend came through, and I found this on my front porch yesterday:









Oh yeah!

Honestly, I was a little nervous. I am a pipe maker, and detail is very important to me. I have never seen any of my friend's furniture work, as we are more online acquaintances that friends, per se. Add to that, he has never heard of a wineador much less made wineador drawers. I started unpacking, and oddly enough I was encouraged by the packaging. Wow! were these things well packed. If his attention to detail is this good with packing, I thought, then this could be something special.

















I finally made my way through all the bubble wrap, and found this!

















Holy cow! This is better than I could have imagined. These drawers are incredibly well made. Perfect!

















The faces are rosewood. The drawer bottoms and shelf are Honduran mahogany. My friend has made a fair number of humidors, and is very worried about the sap weeping of Spanish cedar so he uses Honduran mahogany for surfaces that touch cigars. The drawer sides are made of spanish cedar for aromatic purposes. One drawer back is solid because I requested that for the drawer that is partially in front of the fan. (The shelf is in front of most of the fan.) The rest of the drawers are very well ventilated on all sides but the face.

As if I need to say it again, these drawers are perfect. I couldn't be more happy...unless the seasoning was done and my cigars were already in their happy home!


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

Very Cool - you think your buddy wants to make some more of those bad boys?


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Good question. I'll ask.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

How do you go about seasoning the drawers? I just put in an order for some, but am not sure how to season them.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

I just did this:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Tylerlane said:


> I just did this:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...5096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html


I wasn't sure if it worked the same with a wineador and drawers. I had been thinking about using Boveda seasoning packs, but I'll probably do the Herf N Turf method instead. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Using the Herf N Turf seasoning method, did you use multiple (say one for each drawer) sponges, or did you do it some other way?


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

I used two sponges. One on the shelf and one in the bottom drawer. I got to 80% in about two days.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Tylerlane said:


> I used two sponges. One on the shelf and one in the bottom drawer. I got to 80% in about two days.


My method as well.


----------



## Carpenter69 (Mar 5, 2013)

Go to the local glass shop. They'll replace the glass and the argon between the 2 panes. Shouldn't cost more than $50.


----------

